# Craftsman 536.882500 Carb kit needed



## charlier3355 (Jan 26, 2015)

Craftsman Snowblower model #536.882500
Is there a parts kit for carb rebuild?
Any recommendations who to get it from?

thank you in advance

charlie


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

To look up parts for the carb we need the numbers off the engine. Those are stamped into the top cover on the pull start side just next the spark plug.

It will probably say something like 143.xxxxxx.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

Welcome to the forum.
As Shryp noted, there is a model number on the top of the flywheel cover. If you have an electric starter you may have to pull that to see the model number.
Take that to your parts place and they should be able to fix you up with a carb kit. IIRC that's a 5 hp Tecumseh on it, so it's a widely available carb kit.

Hope that helps. Good luck.


----------

